# Wtb western 67981-2



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Wanted to buy

Western ultramount 67981-2 Mount for 2006 Silverado

Looking for a sub
Thanks


----------



## sNOwproblem1 (Oct 25, 2020)

m_ice said:


> Wanted to buy
> 
> Western ultramount 67981-2 Mount for 2006 Silverado
> 
> ...


 is it a 1500 Chevy Suburban


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

sNOwproblem1 said:


> is it a 1500 Chevy Suburban


Thanks but we bought already


----------

